# connectionwizard.com



## silliw (Dec 5, 2007)

i recently got an email about a website called connectionwizard.com and was wondering if anyone has heard of or used this website. it is a tech related website and i am just wondering how legit it is. i completely trust you guys and fixya.com but i am leery of new tech sites this day and age. any insite on this website would be greatly appreciated. i have checked it out some and they talk about some programs that i am familiar with which is good but i still would like some feed back on them. thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The fact that you got an unsolicited email from them should tell you a lot.  Flag it as junk and forget about them.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL. Actually, I hadn't heard of them before, but I trust them, and I think I'll post a couple of my computer problems to them.




j/k


----------



## sweaty09 (Mar 21, 2009)

i have never heard of that site so i don't know


----------

